
Python Web Framework Discussion (with the project leaders) - mattculbreth
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2007/02/23/pycon-2007-web-frameworks-panel
======
danielha
Great panel. Django is absolutely wonderful. With some more documentation, a
surge in widespread use is imminent.

------
mattculbreth
No web.py but otherwise a pretty good list.

